# Idée application iOS



## Player314 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Possedant un Mac Mini depuis environ 6 mois ainsi qu'un iPad et un iPhone, je suis avec intéret le site MacGénération, et donc voici pour mon premier post sur le forum !


Ma question est la suivante : 

Imaginons que vous ayez l'idée d'une application pour iOS que vous voulez developper mais que malheureusement vous ne sachiez pas du tout programmer en Objective-C (ni même en C d'ailleurs...), que feriez vous ?

En quelque sorte où trouver un programmeur à qui en parler sans risquer de se faire piquer l'idée ?

Ou comment faire autrement, pensez vous que c'est bien raisonnable de se lancer dans l'apprentissage de la programmation pour ça ?


Voila j'ai pas mal cherché sur internet et j'ai pas trouvé de réponse à c'est questions là, j'espère que vous saurez m'aider si possible.

Merci !


----------



## ntx (31 Décembre 2010)

Si tu es sûr de la valeur pécuniaire de ton idée, passe par un avocat pour rédiger des contrats en bonne et due forme avec tes "sous-traitants".


----------



## Player314 (1 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse Ntx, mais il y a pas plus simple ?

Par exemple un forum connu des développeurs ? Avec qui pouvoir discuter.
Ou un site sérieux où on peu déposer une annonce.

Je sais pas il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un en France qui sait développer pour iOS et qui cherche une idée pour une application (si possible dans la région Toulousaine...)

Merci


----------



## ntx (1 Janvier 2011)

Comment veux-tu être certain des intentions d'une personne que tu ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam ? :rateau:


----------



## Player314 (1 Janvier 2011)

Ben être certain ça va être compliqué, mais beaucoup de gens sont honnêtes, puis comme tu la dit on peut prendre certaines précautions si le projet devient sérieux.

Puis l'application est faite pour des personnes passioné par un certain domaine, donc un développeur qui ne connait rien à ce hobby aura beaucoup de mal à faire une application qui réponde aux attentes des utilisateurs.

Bref, si des développeurs passe par là ils peuvent me contacter par MP.


----------



## Rez2a (2 Janvier 2011)

Fais signer un NDA au(x) développeur(s) avant de dévoiler ton idée ?


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2011)

Player314 a dit:


> Je sais pas il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un en France qui sait développer pour iOS et qui cherche une idée pour une application (si possible dans la région Toulousaine...)


des développeurs, il y en a partout. Vous pensez que les journalistes du Monde ont codé eux-mêmes leur application ??  C'est juste que ça coûte des sous. Voilà. Ou alors vous allez tout seul comme un grand dans une fac d'info à Toulouse en espérant tomber sur des passionnés.


----------



## Player314 (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse Rez2a.

C'est une bonne idée en effet (perso je connaissais même pas les accord de non-divulgation en fait, c'est ça le problème j'y connais pas grand chose à ce domaine....).

Mais je pense quand même que comme la dit Ntx pour quelqu'un dans mon cas le mieux est d'avoir un ami développeur avec qui faire le projet.

Ça parait compliquer de seulement apporter l'idée à une entreprise et d'y gagner quelque chose...

Ou sinon que pensez vous de l'idée de se lancer dans l'apprentissage de la programmation, seulement C puis C++ et enfin Objective-C ? 
En développant l'application en même temps, ou une fois que je saurez programmer (l'appli en elle même n'est pas telllement complexe).

Combien de temps pour apprendre à programmer ? 6 mois ? 1 an ? 2 ans ? Pour quelqu'un qui à un travail à temps plein à coté, mais près à y consacrer du temps (c'est compliquer d'être précis).

Merci pour l'idée Twinworld sympa, mais a part Fac et lycée où trouver des développeurs Freelance ?


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2011)

Player314 a dit:


> Combien de temps pour apprendre à programmer ? [&#8230;] (c'est compliquer d'être précis).


pour ceux qui répondent aussi... finalement ça dépend surtout de vous. Allez feuilleter un bouquin en librairie pour voir si ça vous barbe ou si ça vous passionne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h08 ----------




Player314 a dit:


> Merci pour l'idée Twinworld sympa, mais a part Fac et lycée où trouver des développeurs Freelance ?


dans les pages jaunes. Comme un garagiste. Ou alors vous allez jeter un oeil sur l'iTunes Store parmi les applications développées pour la France, vous regardez le nom de la boîte qui a développé et vous cherchez des infos sur le net...


----------



## Player314 (2 Janvier 2011)

Encore merci Twinworld.

C'est vrai que quand je relis mes questions ça fait un peu assister...et que y répondre parait compliquer.

Pour les PagesJaunes j'y aurais jamais penser pour des développeurs ! (ce n'est pas ironique)

Pour répondre à votre question j'ai commencer le cours sur le langage C sur SiteDuZero.com.
Et je trouve ça passionnant ! Si il fallait y consacrer 6 mois de mon temps libre pour réaliser mon app je serai prêt à le faire, mais pas 2 ans...

En tout cas merci entre les PagesJaunes, les entreprises, le NDA, les lycées et les facs j'ai de quoi faire avancer le truc


----------



## ntx (2 Janvier 2011)

Player314 a dit:


> Combien de temps pour apprendre à programmer ? 6 mois ? 1 an ? 2 ans ? Pour quelqu'un qui à un travail à temps plein à coté, mais près à y consacrer du temps (c'est compliquer d'être précis).


Cocoa n'est pas la technologie la plus simple à aborder pour un novice complet en programmation. Les deux années risquent de vite passer  Mais si ton application ne demande pas une interface très évoluée (une fenêtre et quelques boutons), tu devrais y arriver mais pour les 6 mois ça risque d'être chaud. :rateau:


----------



## Player314 (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ces précisions Ntx


----------



## Céroce (3 Janvier 2011)

J'ai participé à deux sessions du concours BeMyApp. C'est pour situer mon avis qui ne sera sans doute pas très argumenté 

J'ai donc vu plus de 80 personnes présenter leurs idées super-géniales-que-personne-n'a-jamais-eu. 
*Ton idée doit être validée.* Sans être mesquin, ni blasé, il y a 80% de chance pour que l'on puisse démolir ton idée en 2 mn avec l'un des points ci-dessous:

1) L'idée ne présente pas d'intérêt particulier à être développées pour un terminal mobile
=> un site web ne serait-il pas plus adapté ? Le développement est bien plus simple.

2) L'idée n'est pas nouvelle.
=> as-tu bien vérifié que d'autres applis ne font pas à peu près la même chose ? Beaucoup d'idée se rapportaient à un énième réseau social peu différenciés de l'existant. Présente ton idée à un maximum de gens pour qu'ils te disent s'il connaissent un service similaire.

3) L'idée n'a pas de modèle économique. On en revient au coût de développement évoqué plus haut.

4) L'idée est techniquement délicate, voire infaisable. 
=> Il faut exposer ton idée à des développeur aguerris.

5) L'idée ne suscite guère l'enthousiasme.
=> Là encore, il faut exposer son idée à beaucoup de gens pour savoir si le projet éveille le moindre intérêt.


Une idée ne vaut pas grand chose. Vraiment. Je peux te dire qu'au sortir du concours, ce ne sont pas les idées qui font la différence, mais la ténacité du porteur de projet. D'ailleurs, un seul des projets est arrivé à son terme. Tout au long du développement et après, il faudra vendre le produit.

*Ce n'est pas l'idée qui compte, c'est toi.*


----------



## Player314 (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci Céroce !

TRES intéressant.

BeMyApp, ben voila parfait si quelqu'un repose la même question que moi vous saurez quoi répondre Ntx :rateau:


----------

